

6000 intriguing people you want to meet before you die - gnosis
http://sixthousand.blogspot.com

======
ksvs
It's a little suspicious how many of the intriguing females are physically
attractive.

~~~
gnosis
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'd say only about half (or less) of
them are attractive.

But it is worth noting that the overwhelming majority of the people on the
list are female.

